# Relocating to Toronto



## Securewiz (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I am looking for info on a few nice neighborhoods to start researching in and around GTA. My wife and I along with our 18month old will be relocating from Montreal to Toronto next spring and we want to get a head start on finding a great family friendly neighborhood to settle down in. I work from home so not worried about commute. My wife is not currently working but that may change. We want to connect with a good real estate agent as well to explore renting versus purchase depending on what we learn through this exploration process. We have been to Halton Hill area and really like the feel of the neighborhood. We also like Pickering and Markham. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I happen to live in Pickering and have done so for the past 28 years. We like it very much. Our neighborhood is quiet and family friendly. Plenty of shopping, good schools and excellent recreation facilities. In the event of commuting into Toronto we are 7-8 minutes from the GO train system which is a 35 minute ride to downtown Toronto. Personally I wouldn't live in Markham. Halton Hills covers a number of small towns but I must admit I'm not too familiar with the region.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All. 
I am also looking to move to the GTA and having seen Markham, Richmond Hill and Burlington my wife and I loved Burlington. Is anybody able to give us feedback on life in Burlington. How would I find out which elementary schools are the best and what are high schools like?


----------



## Securewiz (Jul 2, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Welcome to the site. I happen to live in Pickering and have done so for the past 28 years. We like it very much. Our neighborhood is quiet and family friendly. Plenty of shopping, good schools and excellent recreation facilities. In the event of commuting into Toronto we are 7-8 minutes from the GO train system which is a 35 minute ride to downtown Toronto. Personally I wouldn't live in Markham. Halton Hills covers a number of small towns but I must admit I'm not too familiar with the region.


Thanks for the reply. I have heard a few people mention that about Markham. As for Halton Hills, we specifically looked at Georgetown as we have a few friends that live out there. We will definitely give Pickering a closer look. Thanks again.


----------



## Baggieboy (Feb 27, 2012)

*Moving*



Securewiz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have heard a few people mention that about Markham. As for Halton Hills, we specifically looked at Georgetown as we have a few friends that live out there. We will definitely give Pickering a closer look. Thanks again.


I can vouch for Georgetown being a growing town that is good. I live in Brampton as my wife was born here and being a real estate agent myself I have seen Georgetown prices climb lately. I would send some links but don;t think I can do that untill I have posted a few more replies, My handle of propertyden will find me on the interne if you need any help.


----------



## Securewiz (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks. Definitely will look for your info. We would like to et in touch with a few realtors early on as we do not anticipate it being a quick and easy process of finding a good place and good location.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi Baggieboy, where would you say is the cheapest for rented houses round Toronto?Pickering sounds like a lovely place.What are your views on prices there?We are hoping to come across in about a years time but looking for a quieter area that's reasonably close to Toronto for my husbands work x


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

Securewiz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have heard a few people mention that about Markham. As for Halton Hills, we specifically looked at Georgetown as we have a few friends that live out there. We will definitely give Pickering a closer look. Thanks again.


Halton Hills is lovely, very family orientated and still has that small town feel even though it has grown so much.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

How far is Halton Hills away from Toronto?Would it be easy enough to get to by car or public transport?
What activities does Halton Hills offer?Would it appeal to teenagers?Also does it have universities and high schools close by?


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

emma329 said:


> How far is Halton Hills away from Toronto?Would it be easy enough to get to by car or public transport?
> What activities does Halton Hills offer?Would it appeal to teenagers?Also does it have universities and high schools close by?


Halton Hills is quite a distance from Toronto, almost an hour drive, more in traffic. If you have to commute to Toronto every day it wouldn't be ideal, though some people do. There is a Go Train station in Georgetown which takes you to downtown Toronto. 

Its an ideal place to raise a family though, there are lots of trails and parks if you are an outdoorsy family. Georgetown could appeal to teenagers yes. It has high schools, though no universities.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you.How far away is Georgetown?My husband is hoping to get work as a carpenter so may b going to Toronto by car so want maybe half an hr to 45mins away but want to live where it's ideal for teenagers.One will b in high school and one in uni xx


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

If he's a carpenter then he will most likely need his own truck which means heavy on gas so Georgetown is probably not a good idea to commute to downtown Toronto. Any thoughts on what your budget will be for housing?


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Think housing budget will have to be as low as poss but after browsing prob $2000 may get us a nice property. We will hav to be on beans on toast for a while lol x


----------

